# Zeke: 8yo M working line GSD needs home by Jan 1st (Oregon)



## northwestgsd (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello GSD community:

I need to rehome my 8yr old working line GSD, Zeke. Events have occurred in my life that have made it impossible for me to keep him. I've had him since he was 8 weeks old and this is truly heartbreaking. I've tried everything, but neither family nor friends are able to adopt him so I'm here hoping someone is looking for an adult working line GSD. I have tried the NW GSD rescue but they're full. I contacted the breeder but she is unable to take him. I need to rehome Zeke by January 1st or I'll have to take him to the humane society. 

He's a sweet goofball with basic training and a desire to learn. He also has some anxiety and aggression issues. Now that he's 8 the general anxiety has improved considerably. But he's extremely smart and I believe he knows that his/my life is being disrupted. When we're out doing something together he is calm and happy, but when he feels unsure of what's going on he has displayed anxious aggression (nipping and barking and jumping). He's never truly bitten anyone, but he is and always has had some aggression issues. Handler aggression being one...he had some very harsh training when he was younger and I believe he is/was too soft emotionally and it damaged the trust between him and his handler (me or anyone else). This hasn't been an issue in years, but I've focused on preventing the outburst rather than having react to one. 

His new owner would need to build trust with positive reinforcement only. If you can accept that he has issues and work with him, he is one of the most loving dogs out there. He looks deeply into your eyes, he wants to please you and predict your every move. He loves to cuddle. What he needs is a solid companion who will give him the attention he deserves. It really is all about trust for him. He is extremely loyal.

Zeke would do best without other dogs, but he should do fine with calm dogs that don't enjoy roughhousing and aren't excitable/anxious themselves. He's had limited interactions with cats. Obviously he should not live with children. He doesn't enjoy roughhousing with other dogs, and because of his aggression issues I don't do that with him either. He does love tug, fetch, and especially hide and seek. He loves off leash hiking and off leash camping...essentially he's been spoiled and when in nature will not be satisfied on a leash. 

He knows sit, down, here (come here), out (back up), stay, nozzle (treat on his nose), paw (high five), bedtime for bonzo (time to sleep). He is both food and play driven, but food more so. He comes from reputable lines. He had yeast infections in his ears a couple years ago and both of his ears are a little floppy at the tips after having surgery to drain them. The vet believes the cause was an allergy to chicken but we're not sure. He cannot eat venison either. He takes drops in his ears every few days to keep the yeast away. He eats a very limited ingredient, fish based grain free dog food. His coloring is black sable. He's neutered and right around 70lbs. He's a beautiful dog. Nobody can believe he's 8yrs old. Aside from the yeast he's never had a medical problem. 

If you or someone you know might be a good fit for Zeke, please reach out. I want the best situation for him.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I am so very very sorry you're going through this. Have you talked to your vet to see if he knows anyone who might be interested? Put him in the humane society? He's handler aggressive? What happens if a family with children take him home, or someone with grandchildren, nieces or nephews that come over? How will he cope with the kind of environment of a shelter? 


I would talk to your vet, with trainers, with anyone you can in your area. Can the breeder recommend anyone if she won't take him back? This dog sounds like he needs a very special placement and personally I don't think dropping him off at the shelter would be in his best interest or in the best interest of an unsuspecting person or family. I hope you can talk to as many people as you can and find the right home for him. It's obvious you really love him.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry your life has changed such that you cannot keep your dog....that is one of my worst nightmares.

I truly hope you can find a home or a foster for him......with the issues you describe, I fear he would not be adoptable in a shelter situation if his history is revealed, and his behavior deteriorates once left in such a situation. I believe that he will be very stressed, and from his perspective, to abandon him to such an unknown fate is horribly cruel....Personally, I would take him to a vet and let him go while I could be there with him.....while a terrible thing to do, I really think that leaving him in a shelter is much much worse and he will end up PTS due to his history and probably reverting to a very defensive behavior.

I am so so sorry - this is not the answer you want I know.....I hope someone can help you by taking him......but please do not abandon this dog in a shelter.


Lee


----------



## northwestgsd (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks to both of you for your understanding and advice. I completely agree that the shelter option doesn't sound good. The last thing I want is for someone or some family to adopt him thinking they can handle him and then quickly realize he's not like most dogs and dump him, neglect him, or euthanize him. Or get bitten. Right now I can't think about putting him to sleep but I am realistic. His quality of life means everything to me and when the time comes I'll have to make a decision. I've contacted his vet and other vets, his trainers, multiple rescues. I asked the breeder to put the word out but no luck there. It's tough. There have been two people with GSD experience interested but both backed out as people tend to do...I understand it's a big decision to adopt any dog let alone an anxious 8yo GSD. 

For now I'm trying to stay positive; maybe someone on this forum can help in some way. Thanks again for your kindness.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

He's a beautiful boy and I'm glad you realize a shelter would not be an option for him. Yes, his quality of life is the most important. And you've given a wonderful life for eight years. If you have to do what you have to do then remember you didn't fail him or yourself, you're doing what is best for him in a situation where you have no real choices. I sincerely hope something comes through for both of you.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would ask tgd mods to move this to urgent rescue. 

I hope everything works out for all.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My heart hurts for you. Praying for a solution for you and your boy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Iam so sorry you and Zeke are going through this, due to my current rescue my home would not be appropriate. You have my thoughts and prayers for finding Zeke a good home. again I am so sorry.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Zeke!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

sent you a PM


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I will pray that he finds a good home. I wish I had the strength to take on more, but one dog is about all I can do, He looks like an absolute sweet heart, though.


Don't give up hope until you have to. I just have a feeling that maybe you will find someone for him.


----------

